# please say a prayer/direct your thoughts



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

hi, I dont do this often, actually i never have, i'm not a highly religious person but i have my beliefs

as some of you know Kim is in radiology, last night she had to examine the first person she/we know, our dog groomer, she has had a brain hemorage, she had a headache, got dizzy and hit the floor, Kim went in this morning to find her daughter sitting with her, she is out and unresponsive









I just talked to her Wednesday about our health and helping her and her husband do some work to her shop, she talks to Sampson (who she has always groomed his whole life) like he is one of her own, and Maggie too but Sampson is one of her "babies"

Kim is sooooo upset and I am, I dont know what I am, she is like family

Please, whatever you can do, say or pray, I would appreciate it, she is the nicest person I have ever met


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, I am so very sorry to hear this.... I know how shocking this must be for you, espeicially since you just saw her so recently and even were discussing health. 

I am not a religious person either but I have heard of studies that indicate that prayer can actually make a difference. I will say a prayer for your groomer.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks, I "as the man" dont cry alot, but I am tonight, noone but family can see her now so I cant visit or check on her, Kim is calling tonight to talk to a nurse or doctor to find out how she is, I blocked this out earlier today but this is so saddening, I went to school with her daughter in law, my wife worked for her DIL years later, she is family in more ways than one


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

So sorry to hear this. I will kept her in my thoughts and prayers! Keep us updated.


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

my love and prayers are on the way take care ~ Denise


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh no







i feel sad for you and kim







i'll be praying







let us know how it all turns out


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, maybe you should go to the hospital and maybe they would let you see her. Sometimes we feel better if we can be there and even if it is just being outside the room rather than being home and feeling so removed from where we really want to be.....


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I am so sorry, there are no words to express how difficult these things are. Please know that our thoughts are with all of you during this difficult time.

Keep us posted









Judi


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry for your groomer. I am not a religious person at all but will keep her and you in my thoughts.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm so sorry for all of you. I'm not religious, but I will say a prayer for her and keep her and all who care about her in my thoughts. Hang in there as best you can, Joe. You have a lot of friends and support here; lots of prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about ur groomer.







I'll be thinking of her and she'll be in my prayers.

Lani


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@May 7 2005, 09:30 PM
> *Joe, maybe you should go to the hospital and maybe they would let you see her.*


I would never cause discomfort for the family but as you say I hope I can get in, she is more of my family than hers knows




> I'm not religious, but I will say a prayer for her and keep her and all who care about her in my thoughts. Hang in there as best you can, Joe. You have a lot of friends and support here; lots of prayers and positive thoughts[/B]


thank you, every positive thing that can be directed to her and her family is appreciated


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MalteseJane_@May 7 2005, 10:08 PM
> *So sorry for your groomer. I am not a religious person at all but will keep her and you in my thoughts.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=60785*


[/QUOTE]

thank you, thank you everyone, hopefully i can find out more soon


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm adding my prayers for her and her family. They must be so frightened. I'm sorry.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

So sorry about your dear friend, my prayers are with her. 
I pray tomorrow will be a better day and she will be better soon.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Joe and Kim, I'm so sorry to hear about your friend. We will be keeping her in our prayers!!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Kim had someone at the hospital check tonight, our groomer has been "discharged", she didnt make it, this is something I dont know how to describe or come to grips with at the moment, my thoughts and prayers are with her family, may she find hope, love and peace in heaven


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

This is so hard to hear. I am truly sorry to hear this. I hope you and your family and her family can get through this. May she rest in peace watching over her family and friends. Take Care, Joe.


----------



## Airmid (Dec 9, 2004)

I'm so sorry about all of this Joe-My prayers for you and yours and her family. 

I'll pray for you all in Church this morning.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Joe,
I just read yourpost this AM.. I had so hoped there would be a better outcome. I know this is a shock. Just last year we lost a dear friend the same way... so young ( 52) ..so sudden... so shocking to her family and those who thought the world of her.
I will say I think it gave all of us an awareness of just how fragile life can be and we need to take each day and savor it and appreciate it.. and most especially those we hold near and dear. 
My prayers go out to you and your wife, her family, and all who were touched by having known her..
Missysmom


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

-_- I am so sorry that I did not check the board last night...I did not get a chance to join in on the prayers for your groomer/friend and her family.







Prayer is a very powerful thing...but we must pray that the Lord's will be done...whatever that might be. Sometimes He has a plan that we don't like/understand...but He is omnipotent and mighty...

You, Kim, and your friend's family and friends will be in my thoughts and prayers. Mother's Day weekend makes it tough too...we buried my husband's mother 10 years ago on Mother's Day...she was 52. 

Although we are only connected through SM...please know that you are loved and prayed for at this time.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. May everyone who loved her find much peace of mind and heart...


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh no.. i am soo sorry joe







thats horrible.. i cant imagine how you and her family are feeling right now..


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Joe,

I am sorry. My sympathies.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is very sad, our thoughts and prayers for you and her family.


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I am so sorry, Joe. Please accept my deepest sympathy for your loss. I will keep you and Kim and your friend and her family in my thoughts.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Im so sorry Joe that I havent been on till today.Sending prayers out to you and Kim and your friends family. We are all here for you and know your pain,again Im so sorry.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Joe,
I am so sorry to hear about your loss. There are no words at a time like this, except that you, your friend and family are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Joe, I am shocked and saddened that she didn't make it. My condolences to you and Kim.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

so sorry to hear of ur loss







as i read the post i wasnt expecting this outcome. you and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Joe, I just wanted to say how sorry I am about your loss. You will all be in my thoughts. I'm so sorry


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I am sorry she did not make it. My deepest sympathy to you and her family.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Joe & Kim, may you find comfort, peace and God's Presence in the midst of this tragedy as you grieve the unexpected loss of your friend and groomer. My prayers and deepest sympathy go out to you and the family of your groomer. 

I will be praying for all of you during this extremely difficult time.~God Bless Jackie


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Joe~
I am so sorry that you are going through this right now. Life is so unexpected--please know that you have many prayers and good thoughts coming your way as well as the family of your dear friend. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@May 8 2005, 08:13 PM
> *so sorry to hear of ur loss
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thats my thoughts exactly... I didnt know this was the outcome when i started reading all the posts! omg... I'm soo sorry to hear this horrible tragic news!







My prayers go out to you and her whole family.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! I'm so sorry to hear she didn't make it. My thoughts and prayers are with you all.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

Joe,

I am so sorry about the loss of your friend...whenever we lose the people in our lives that are so important to us...weather they are friends, family or those we see all the time in our daily lives, it is a shocking reminder that we must tell those we love that we do indeed love them...

I pray that you and Kim and all your friend's family friends and aquaintences find peace in knowing that she truly is in a better place.

She knows how much you cared...I can tell just by how you wrote this...

S


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I will keep all of you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Joe and Kim, I just caught this thread. I am so sorry for the loss of your friend. We will keep you all in our prayers. Her memory will stay alive in your hearts forever.

Melana


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Joe, so sorry to hear about your loss our prayes are with you and kim's family.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

thanks for the support and kind words everyone, its truely a great loss


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Joe....sending prayers! I hope she gets better soon.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

Joe and Kim

This is truly devastating. My thoughts are with your family and her family as well.
May she rest in peace.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

To you and your wife, I am very saddened to read this post and find the outcome was not as was hoped. It is very hard to accept any loss such as this. I will pray that you find a way to get through this difficult time. Please accept my deepest sympathy.

janet


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

> ****, Elaine *****
> 
> 
> Elaine *******, 56, of Salem, passed away on Saturday, May 7, 2005. She was born in Natural Bridge, Virginia to the late **** and ********. She worked for many years as a licensed practical nurse at Roanoke Memorial Hospital and later owned and operated Elaine's Dog Grooming in Salem for the past 28 years. She was a loving and devoted wife, mother, grandmother and friend to all that knew her. ......."edit out names" .......Funeral services will be held on Wednesday, May 11, 2005 at 12 noon at West Salem Baptist Church in Salem with the Revs. **** and ***** officiating. Interment will follow in the Natural Bridge Baptist Church Cemetery in Natural Bridge Virginia. The family will receive friends at the John M. Oakey & Son funeral home in Salem on Tuesday from 6 to 8 p.m. Memorial contributions my be made to the Leukemia & Lymphoma Society, www.leukemia-lymphoma.org. [/B]


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks, Joe, for sharing a bit of Elaine with us. How are you and Kim doing? I hope you're both holding up ok. Again, I'm so sorry.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Joe,
I'm sorry to read about this. I've been in and out of town and had missed this thread. I add my deepest sympathy to you and the others that knew this lady. I hope that you and Kim can find some comfort in how fortunate you were to know her and how much she added to your lives in the time that you were acquainted with her.


----------



## Snertsmom (Jul 18, 2004)

Joe, 
I haven't been on this site for a few days and was saddened to read the thread about your friend Elaine. 
To lose someone you have been friends with for so long is very hard.
She was so young...my goodness. 

Trust that she is in the loving hands of our Lord. We don't always understand why things happen; and I don't believe God causes them; I do believe he is there to comfort us when these things do happen. 
I will keep you and Kim and Elaine's family in my prayers. 
My deepest Sympathy.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Hi Joe,

My prayers are with you!!! By the way what does Kim do in Radiology. I used to be an x-ray tech. Don't do it anymore.

Karen - Peechie's Mom


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry, Joe. I'm sending prayers for you and Elaine's family.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

Joe, We'll be praying for u and Kim Our thoughts are with u 
We'll pray for her







to watch over her..


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

I am at a loss as well, this weekend was not a good one, my mom lost a friend that she wasnt close with but knew very well while we were growing up and I was really good friends with her son back in high school. We just have to hope they are in a better place, my thoughts and prayers are with you and kim and your groomer's family, I am so sorry.


----------

